# Athlon XP 2600+ / Barton 2500+...



## Helmut Klein (1. April 2003)

Hidiho,

ich habe ein paar Fragen zu dem Bereich Hardware,

1) Wenn ich boote, steht am Anfang, wo er die Laufwerke anzeigt und dern Speicher + CPU immer "Secondary IDE Channel no 80 conductor cable found" - weiß jemand was das bedeutet?

2) Der Barton hat ja im Gegensatz zum Thoroughbred 512Kb, meint ihr ein Umstieg vom 2600+ Thoroughbred auf den 2500+ Barton würde sich lohnen?

3) Beim Asus a7n8x (SB+LAN), wie muss ich da die Speicherriegel stecken (2stück) um twinbank zu nutzen? Laut Handbuch entweder 1+3, 2+3 oder 1+2+3 - was mir jedoch komisch vorkommt, was meint ihr? 


socke


----------



## Sinac (2. April 2003)

Zu Nr.1:
Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran das du kein 
UDMA/100 (oder wars UDMA/133) Kabel genommen
hast, das sind meistens die mit dem blauen
Anschluß fürs Board, einen schwarzen für
Master und den grauen für Slave...
Wenn du da aber eh nur CD-Roms dran hast ist
das egal, nur bei Festplatten soltest du 
schon das richtige Kabel nehmen...

Zu Nr.2:
Soviel würde das wohl nicht bringen...

Zu Nr.3:
Vertrau doch einfach mal dem Handbuch =)


----------



## Paule (2. April 2003)

ich schliess mich da sinac's meinung an ,dass das nicht viel bringen würde , bei den prozessoren.
ich habe auch ein a7n8x , und bei mir zeigt er das auch an : "Secondary IDE Channel no 80 conductor cable found"
 vielleicht liegt es ja daran ,dass ich nicht das richtige ide-kabelende in den richtigen slot gesteckt habe , mal ausprobieren...
bei dem ram kommt es auch drauf an , wieviele bänke du nutzt...
es funktioniert ja nur mit 2 bänken ....
und da denke ich einfach ,dass die beiden ersten dann bestückt werden sollten....aber ich denke mal ,dass das auch im handbuch stehen müsste...

Grüße

Paule


----------



## Sinac (2. April 2003)

Hui, sonst wiedersprechen mir hier immer nur alle 
Greetz...


----------



## Robert Martinu (3. April 2003)

> und da denke ich einfach ,dass die beiden ersten dann bestückt werden sollten....



Nein, bei NForce2-Boards ists besser, eine der beiden Ersten zusammen mit der 3. Bank zu bestücken. Die 1. und 2. Bank hängen zusammen, die 3. ist Seperat mit dem Chipsazt verbunden.


----------



## Helmut Klein (3. April 2003)

ja, es wäre logisch dass die beiden ersten bestückt werden sollten, genau so sollte es für twinbank aber, laut handbuch, nicht sein.

Sondern: 2+3 oder 1+3

Das das mit dem Kabel was damit zu tun hatte dacht ich mir schon, bloß war ich mir nicht sicher. Aber wie du sagst hängen ja nu die CD-Laufwekre dran, also ist ja nichts dabei.

danke für eure hilfe


----------

